# any idea what this is?



## LSCG (Jun 12, 2013)

this is some brush that grows on my grandparents place, I've seen it all my life but I've never been sure what it's called.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020599_zps5f797295.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020601_zpsfc0601cf.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020600_zpsa25b7691.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020602_zpsc87288dc.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020603_zps08d68ce7.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020604_zps2be467de.jpg


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't know what it is but it looks like it could take over a pasture in a couple of years.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 12, 2013)

LSCG said:


> this is some brush that grows on my grandparents place, I've seen it all my life but I've never been sure what it's called



I've seen it a 100 times here in AZ also but I'm old and can't remember what it is, but it looks like you could get some darn nice pen blanks or even a call blank from it


----------



## LSCG (Jun 12, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Don't know what it is but it looks like it could take over a pasture in a couple of years.



yeah it likes to spread, but at least it keeps my brush cutting skills honed


----------



## LSCG (Jun 12, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> I've seen it a 100 times here in AZ also but I'm old and can't remember what it is, but it looks like you could get some darn nice pen blanks or even a call blank from it




I cut up a bunch of limbs last spring that should work for call blanks, maybe i'll put some up in the trade forum.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Osage Orange. Got one cut and anchorsealed. Wikipedia says osage orange, hedge apple, bois de arc. My wood looks exactly like that but the leaves on yours look similar to mimosa leaves. Are there thorns on those? They make beautiful pens.

Ray


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2013)

Not mimosa... this is mimosa:
[attachment=26187]
Leaves are longer and stringier.


----------



## LSCG (Jun 12, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Osage Orange. Got one cut and anchorsealed. Wikipedia says osage orange, hedge apple, bois de arc. My wood looks exactly like that but the leaves on yours look similar to mimosa leaves. Are there thorns on those? They make beautiful pens.
> 
> Ray



no it doesn't have any thorns.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure what it is, but here's a link to a site that may help:

http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/


----------



## LSCG (Jun 12, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Not sure what it is, but here's a link to a site that may help:
> 
> http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/



thanks David! i'll look through there tonight.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2013)

I know it is not a Mimosa tree, I said the leaves were similar.
If it isn't osage orange, got me. Anybody ask Kevin? Maybe it is in the Locust family like "Honey Locust". After looking at my osage I have to say mine does not look exactly like that one.

Very interesting, hmmm.

[attachment=26190]

Ray


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 12, 2013)

LSCG said:


> ironman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Osage Orange. Got one cut and anchorsealed. Wikipedia says osage orange, hedge apple, bois de arc. My wood looks exactly like that but the leaves on yours look similar to mimosa leaves. Are there thorns on those? They make beautiful pens.
> ...



Hey Zane look at Eves Necklace or Sophora affinis. The leaves look similar but the bark a little different then I have seen. Its cousin Texas Mt Laurel is a good looking yellow brown.
Where in Texas do your grandparents live?
Jim


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 12, 2013)

Pignut Hickory


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't help with what it is, but I can help rule out what it isn't - it's definitely not osage or hickory of any kind.


----------



## LSCG (Jun 13, 2013)

JR Parks said:


> LSCG said:
> 
> 
> > ironman123 said:
> ...



I looked at Eves Necklace and Sophora affinis and I don't think it's either of those, this is more of a big shrub/ bush, I don't know if it would help but it has kind of a bitter smell when you break off a limb.
this is turning into a real mystery. 

oh and my grandparents place is about 50 miles west of Austin.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

That looks like some custom grips to me.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2013)

I got a hit over on Dave's garden. Someone suggested Texas Kidneywood and it *looks like it* when you do a image search. Does it have *white flowers when it blooms*?


----------



## LSCG (Jun 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I got a hit over on Dave's garden. Someone suggested Texas Kidneywood and it *looks like it* when you do a image search. Does it have *white flowers when it blooms*?



that's it Kevin, after looking at those pics and then finding this http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_eyte.pdf i'm now sure that's it, for a while there I thought I never was going to find out it's name 


many thanks everyone for helping!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2013)

When it comes to plants and shrubs and gardening etc. my wife and I use Dave's almost solely for gardening questions. And when it comes to ID you can hardly put something up that cannot be identified by someone.


----------



## LSCG (Jun 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> When it comes to plants and shrubs and gardening etc. my wife and I use Dave's almost solely for gardening questions. And when it comes to ID you can hardly put something up that cannot be identified by someone.



i'll check Dave's garden out, there are a few other little trees on my grandparents place i'd like to find some info on.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yahoo. I am glad also that it has been identified. I have never heard that name before.

We learn so much on Wood Barter, or I do.

Ray


----------



## LSCG (Sep 14, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> LSCG said:
> 
> 
> > shadetree_1 said:
> ...




hi Dave,

no I haven't yet, if you're interested I can take a look and make sure what I have is still good.


----------

